# Any good places to adopt in WI USA



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Havent found any good breeders yet and am considering getting another rat, but am unsure yet if i want to.


----------



## jessika (Jan 9, 2010)

I seriously could not find any, either when I looked. And I have been looking for some time, months actually. I ended up getting two ratties from Pet World, and they're both sick. It seems as though all the breeders and ratteries are NOT in Wisconsin LOL.

I guess it all depends where you are? You could check craigslist. I was in contact with a 'breeder' on there for awhile, but they stopped replying to my emails.

If anything, save a rattie from a humane society in your area. I love my rattie babies, even though they're sick and probably have all odds against them for being Pet Store Rats. :[

I'm in the Milwaukee area, btw, so I know what you mean about not finding any good breeders in WI.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah it sucks. I thought I found one too, I had it all set up to get a little dumbo boy adn then she stopped talking to me. Its weird.


----------

